
5 Insanely Important Jobs (We're Running Out of People For) - farnsworthy
http://www.cracked.com/article_25132_5-insanely-important-jobs-were-running-out-people-for.html
======
JoeAltmaier
My retired sister is doing some odd-job consulting for whatever reason. She
headed a group in the 1990's that wrote a major tire manufacturers MIS code on
IBM computers.

Recently she texted me - she'd had to change a module written in 1987. Written
30 years ago, and still in production. Not a person left at that mega-
corporation who would have any idea how to do it.

Of course her group's old code, still in production, has been hardly touched
since she left. And the code IT depended upon still has to run; thus the
20-year-old code requiring 30-year-old code to function.

The kicker: she's going to stop consulting in a few months (they don't know it
yet). It will cost them millions to retool/retrain with some modern system.

